# 4 Towns on CS Exam



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry for the noob question but I've searched through the forum and cannot find an explanation regarding the 4 towns we had to pick for the CS Exam. Do our test scores only go to those 4 selected towns? Thanks in advance for the answer and I apologize if there's already a thread on this topic that I overlooked.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

tms1989 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but I've searched through the forum and cannot find an explanation regarding the 4 towns we had to pick for the CS Exam. Do our test scores only go to those 4 selected towns? Thanks in advance for the answer and I apologize if there's already a thread on this topic that I overlooked.


You're only placed on the eligible lists for those towns.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> You're only placed on the eligible lists for those towns.


Thank you. So basically I paid $100 to take a test for 4 towns . . . sweet. I should probably switch my towns around then


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

good luck, I haven't been able to for a while now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

tms1989 said:


> Thank you. So basically I paid $100 to take a test for 4 towns . . . sweet. I should probably switch my towns around then


Pick the city/town of your residency, the Transit Police, and two towns that are small, affluent, and hire reserve-intermittents.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Pick the city/town of your residency, the Transit Police, and two towns that are small, affluent, and hire reserve-intermittents.


Thank you for the advice. I already have my hometown and the Transit Police on there as well as Walpole and Attleboro. i May keep Walpole on there if the hire R/Is but Attleboro will have to go seeing as how it's not the richest city and has a wealth of residents who are foreign language speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

tms1989 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I already have my hometown and the Transit Police on there as well as Walpole and Attleboro. i May keep Walpole on there if the hire R/Is but Attleboro will have to go seeing as how it's not the richest city and has a wealth of residents who are foreign language speakers.


Small, affluent towns tend to have a higher turnover rate due to people leaving for larger departments, and they also tend to hire more non-residents, since residents of those types of towns tend to have their sights set higher than being a police officer.

That's not an insult to the profession, as I'm obviously a police officer myself, but it's the truth. I had a guy from Dover (very rich town) PD in my academy class, and he was gone to another department within 5 years of graduating.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Geez I'm going down the CS list and the richest/smallest towns seem to be non-CS. how odd


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta took the words right out of my mouth...er, keyboard.

To add to that, I would start by selecting those two affluent towns that are nearby and don't go switching them around when you log on to HRD. Many towns wait until the new list is posted to pull certifications, and if you start jumping around, you risk the chance of missing a cert.


----------



## 7.62mm (Apr 24, 2011)

I disagree though your put on those lists. It's not stopping other towns from pulling applicants from other lists and offering them opportunities to get hired. I know this because I know people who got hired by towns they didn't pick as there 4. Towns run out of applicant so they pull from others it happens all the time.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

7.62mm said:


> I disagree though your put on those lists. It's not stopping other towns from pulling applicants from other lists and offering them opportunities to get hired. I know this because I know people who got hired by towns they didn't pick as there 4. Towns run out of applicant so they pull from others it happens all the time.


How do they go about pulling people of lists when that person didn't select that town/city?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

7.62mm said:


> I disagree though your put on those lists. It's not stopping other towns from pulling applicants from other lists and offering them opportunities to get hired. I know this because I know people who got hired by towns they didn't pick as there 4. Towns run out of applicant so they pull from others it happens all the time.


You can't be hired off a list that doesn't contain your name. If that actually happened, I'm willing to be the people were either contacted by the town that exhausted the list and were advised to change their preferences, or they heard through the grapevine that the town was having a problem getting enough applicants.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Pick the city/town of your residency, the Transit Police, and two towns that are small, affluent, and hire reserve-intermittents.


Is there a way to see which towns hire reserves-intermittents?


----------



## theGUNshow (Jul 14, 2010)

NoSoupForYou said:


> Is there a way to see which towns hire reserves-intermittents?


Call them, email them, check their websites.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

theGUNshow said:


> Call them, email them, check their websites.


Well I thought I remembered seeing a list somewhere with the towns on it, perhaps I was mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

NoSoupForYou said:


> Well I thought I remembered seeing a list somewhere with the towns on it, perhaps I was mistaken.


Someone posted a list of non-CS towns on here awhile ago, but I can't remember any list of those that hire P/I's. It may be here, I just can't remember.

As mentioned, Google the CS departments within reasonable commuting distance of you, call them, and ask them.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> You can't be hired off a list that doesn't contain your name. If that actually happened, I'm willing to be the people were either contacted by the town that exhausted the list and were advised to change their preferences, or they heard through the grapevine that the town was having a problem getting enough applicants.


I haven't heard of it on the police side. I did work with a guy who wanted to be a firefighter. He had a paramedic license and took the fire CS test when many fire depts were just taking over EMS. He decided to stay as a cop and didn't make the jump. There was a demand for paramedics at the time. He told me that he was getting cards from towns that he did not put in for.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Edmizer1 said:


> I haven't heard of it on the police side. I did work with a guy who wanted to be a firefighter. He had a paramedic license and took the fire CS test when many fire depts were just taking over EMS. He decided to stay as a cop and didn't make the jump. There was a demand for paramedics at the time. He told me that he was getting cards from towns that he did not put in for.


If he did get hired, that would be a slam-dunk appeal for anyone else who was on the list.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is that if a town calls for a special list (paramedic, language) and the town list for that specialty is totally exhausted, it seems that the town could reach out past what people have checked off as choices for towns.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Are the Lay Off lists exhausted ? Shouldn't they be re-hired by a municipality before a new test is given ?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Loyal said:


> Are the Lay Off lists exhausted ? Shouldn't they be re-hired by a municipality before a new test is given ?


Are you kidding?? How else will the state have the bi-annual tax on the hopes and dreams of poor bastards who have no chance in hell of getting on? On a serious note, putting the layed off guys back to work before arranging another exam should be the way to go, but then again, this is MA.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Loyal said:


> Are the Lay Off lists exhausted ? Shouldn't they be re-hired by a municipality before a new test is given ?


They have to be offered the positions first. In my town they all declined so they went to the lists.


----------

